
NSA Finds New Snowden Emails: But They're Not About His 'Concerns' - dsr12
https://news.vice.com/article/nsa-finds-new-snowden-emails-but-theyre-not-about-his-concerns-with-surveillance
======
smileysteve
Does anybody think the FOIA results were tampered with? Or that the NSA should
have better tracked emails?

